# Changing lyrics...



## Schrody (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello! I'm writing a novel, and I'm wondering: can I take lyrics of famous song and "rewrite" it, i.e. write it with my own lyrics. Song would be used by imaginary band, on a concert. Example:

Original:                                            

"Gallileo, Gallileo,                             
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo Figaro - magnifico"

Modified:

" Mozzarella, Mozzarella
  Mozzarella, Mozzarella
  Mozzarella on top
  For me, For me
  For me, For meeeeeee......"

You can stop laughing now. :friendly_wink: What I wanted to know is, if anyone even notice resemblance of the original and modification (original won't be in a novel), is that violation of copyright? Original would be used only as "base" for modification, and not too similar.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 6, 2013)

Thin ice - It is clearly intended to mirror Bohemian Rhapsody, anyone reading it, if they are at all familiar with Queen's work, will instantly recognise it. There are rules about what is acceptable in pastiche/parody and they are open to interpretation and when things legal are open to interpretation, lawyers earn lots and lots of money. Pending legal opinion, you may wish to contact the copyright holder and get written permission. The tune element is not a problem unless you are planning to also include the sheet music!


----------



## Schrody (Aug 6, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> Thin ice - It is clearly intended to mirror Bohemian Rhapsody, anyone reading it, if they are at all familiar with Queen's work, will instantly recognise it. There are rules about what is acceptable in pastiche/parody and they are open to interpretation and when things legal are open to interpretation, lawyers earn lots and lots of money. Pending legal opinion, you may wish to contact the copyright holder and get written permission. *The tune element is not a problem unless you are planning to also include the sheet music*!



There would be only lyrics, without the music.


----------



## Outiboros (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't have recognised it as Queen if you'd just given me the modified version. And I don't think you'll be infringing any rights.

I just read Good Omens by Terry Pratchett, and it has Queen lyrics all over the place, unmodified.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 6, 2013)

Outiboros said:


> I wouldn't have recognised it as Queen if you'd just given me the modified version. And I don't think you'll be infringing any rights.
> 
> I just read Good Omens by Terry Pratchett, and it has Queen lyrics all over the place, unmodified.



I don't think someone could recognize modified version. It's possible, but I doubt it. I just really don't want any trouble. Did Pratchett and Gaiman have to pay so they could use it? Isn't there some catch- you can use the original if you credit them at the end?


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2013)

Takes some understanding all that copyright stuff..can, can't...but one thing I do know is every time I open my door I don't have to pay the joiner.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 6, 2013)

You aren't using Queen's music or lyrics. There is no copyright infringement. You can't copyright a meter, and if you don't explicitly mention the original song, nobody can prove the connection.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 6, 2013)

Nickleby said:


> You aren't using Queen's music or lyrics. There is no copyright infringement. You can't copyright a meter, and if you don't explicitly mention the original song, nobody can prove the connection.



Thank you!


----------

